# Looking for a missing friend in Eastern Tajikistan...



## KFC (Jan 5, 2010)

I know this is a long shot but I have a friend that is in some sort of trouble on a river in Tajikistan. He was on a kayaking trip with four others when they set off the Emergency signal on their SPOT beacon. As far as I know that was yesterday (9/30) and there was supposed to be some sort of helicopter search this morning that didn't happen for whatever reason. Its night again now and hoping for another heli attempt tomorrow morning.

My friend's mother was told by the State Department to try and post this info and get it to go viral so that hopefully some hiker, kayaker, mountain biker, or other tourist who might be in the area or have knowledge of the area would be able to lend a hand.

The paddlers involved are all expert paddlers and outdoors men and if they set off an emergency beacon, it cannot be good. The names of the paddlers are: Ben Luck, Cooper Lambla, Matt Klema, Nate Klema, and Charles King. The are in Eastern Tajikistan presumably on the Balandkiik River. Coordinates of emergency beacon are 38.83227 N, 72.860240 E

Pass it on if you can please.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Missing Kayakers Found in Remote Wilderness of Tajikistan - weather.com


----------



## KFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks. I posted this so many places but forgot to update them all.

Here's another: The Tajik Evacuation | Canoe & Kayak Magazine


----------

